# MECA Alabama State Finals! 9/4/10!



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Jasper, Alabama! Advertised right on the MECA home page.

3X Points for those needing those last minute points!

MECA > Home

We are trying to find a local place to watch the first Bama game of the season after the show. Come and hang out!

Rollllllll Tideeeeeeeeeee!

More info to follow!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump for the show in the AM!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Missed a good show. All sorts of activities going on all day. This location will be one to watch for next year.


----------

